# اطرح مشكلاتك . جهازك .. وسنبحث لك عن الحل



## pola (7 أبريل 2006)

*اطرح مشكلاتك . جهازك .. وسنبحث لك عن الحل*


اصبح جهاز الحاسب الالي جزء من الحياه اليوميه 

وجميعنا من مستخدميه 


اكيد تمر عليك مشكله بين الحين والاخر 

اولا تود شراء جهاز جديد او بطاقة جديده او حاجة من مكونات الحاسب لترقية جهازك 

او تود تجميع كمبيوتر وتبحث عن الجديد في السوق والاسعار 

او تبحث عن برنامج او كراك لبرنامج ماء 

طبعا سوف نحاول قدر المستطاع حل مشكلة والاجابه على اسئلتكم و اطلاع على اسعار سوق وجديد من ناحية التقنيه والبرامج 


طبعا الموضوع رايح يكون مفتوح للجيمع للمناقشه وكل من يمتلك مشكله لا يتردد 
او يعرف اجابه فلا يتردد في مساعدتنا 

اليد واحده لاتصفق 


تقبلوا تحياتي الخالصه

:36_3_15:​


----------



## شوشو سوسو (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطرح مشكلاتك . جهازك .. وسنبحث لك عن الحل*

ممكن اسطوانة الاقلاع الذاتى يا بولا
Bootable
وشكرااااااااا مقدما


----------



## nana_1 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطرح مشكلاتك . جهازك .. وسنبحث لك عن الحل*

_سلام ونعمة الجميع انا بصراحة مبهوره بالمنتدى دة وكان عندى طلب وبجد انا فى اشد الاحتياج

اليه هو ان كرت الصوت مش متعرف فى الجهاذ حد يقولى اعمل ايه وانا معنديش اى سيدى

تعريف.

ولا المذر بورد :NVIDIA Ge Force 2 MX 100/200 
intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1500 MHz

ثانيا كرت الصوت : C3DX HSP56 
CMI8738/PCI-SX 
HRTF Audio COM 
M6224-037D 
0128UYL1EA 

والنظام المستخدم هو وندوذ XP 

وانا شاكرة جدا لمحبتكم واهتمامكم والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم 

المحتاجة لصلواتكم نــا نـــا​_


----------



## mena1986 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطرح مشكلاتك . جهازك .. وسنبحث لك عن الحل*

و انا كمان عندي مشكله الريل بريل 11 مش بيرضي يتسطب علي جهازي مع اني سيرفس باك تو و جهاز جامد و النسخة سليمة و اشتغلت عند اصحابي 
و شكرررررررا​


----------



## ipraheem makram (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطرح مشكلاتك . جهازك .. وسنبحث لك عن الحل*

*يا اخت نانا متزعلش من ردى انت احسان حاجة انك تشتر ى كارت جديد​*


----------



## ipraheem makram (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطرح مشكلاتك . جهازك .. وسنبحث لك عن الحل*

الى الاخ مينا ممكن يكون فى ملف بايظ فى الريل بريل
انا رفعت على الرابط دة وهو شغال عندى كوايس
​http://www.2shared.com/file/2609257/f7b13711/realplayer_11100181_beta_by_noor.html


----------



## kerapaolo (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطرح مشكلاتك . جهازك .. وسنبحث لك عن الحل*

الاول انا بأبدي اعجابي الشديد بهذا المنتدي
                                                  ولي طلب 
                     انا عايزه اعرف كمبيوتري فيه فيرس ولا لا وايه نوع الفيرس وكيفيه ازالته


----------



## black_smith3 (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اطرح مشكلاتك . جهازك .. وسنبحث لك عن الحل*

*لو سمحتم عملت فورمات للجهاز  و راحت فرمتة الويب كام و كان نوعهاfujing لو سمحتم ساعدوني و شكرا ليكم و سلام المسيح*leasantr


----------



## amjad-ri (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اطرح مشكلاتك . جهازك .. وسنبحث لك عن الحل*

سلام ونعمة الجميع انا بصراحة مبهوره بالمنتدى دة وكان عندى طلب وبجد انا فى اشد الاحتياج

اليه هو ان كرت الصوت مش متعرف فى الجهاذ حد يقولى اعمل ايه وانا معنديش اى سيدى

تعريف


----------



## mero m (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اطرح مشكلاتك . جهازك .. وسنبحث لك عن الحل*

اولا شكرا على الخدمة الجميلة دى 
انا كنت عايزة اعرف 
عندى ملفات مخفية على الجهاز 
ازاى اظهرها على العلم انها ظاهرة 
نيو فولدر على سطح المكتب ولكن ما بداخلها 
مش ظاهر 
شكرا على تعبكم


----------



## alfanoble (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اطرح مشكلاتك . جهازك .. وسنبحث لك عن الحل*

اولا شكرا على الخدمة الجميلة دى 
عندى مشكلة وهى ان الايقونة الخاصة بالدفى دى غير ظاهر مع انة كان ظاهر قبل كدة!! عند بداية التسطيب لنسخة الوندوز


----------



## Raymond (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اطرح مشكلاتك . جهازك .. وسنبحث لك عن الحل*



alfanoble قال:


> اولا شكرا على الخدمة الجميلة دى
> عندى مشكلة وهى ان الايقونة الخاصة بالدفى دى غير ظاهر مع انة كان ظاهر قبل كدة!! عند بداية التسطيب لنسخة الوندوز


*
لو الديفيدي بيفتح و يقفل ... يعني واصل بكابل الباور و كابل الداتا .. بس مش ظاهر ايقونته عندك .. يبقي كابل الباور سليم و كابل الداتا بايظ ..
جرب تغير كابل الداتا و قولي عملت ايه
*


----------



## amadxamad (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اطرح مشكلاتك . جهازك .. وسنبحث لك عن الحل*

برانامج لتشغيل البلاستيشن 2 على كمبيوتر p4


----------



## romanysamer (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اطرح مشكلاتك . جهازك .. وسنبحث لك عن الحل*

سلام المسيح معكم
انا مش عارف اعمل اتشات 
كل معمل اتشات ال اياهو يضرب واطر استبة من جديد
من اجل المسيح اعطوني حل


----------



## Raymond (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اطرح مشكلاتك . جهازك .. وسنبحث لك عن الحل*



romanysamer قال:


> سلام المسيح معكم
> انا مش عارف اعمل اتشات
> كل معمل اتشات ال اياهو يضرب واطر استبة من جديد
> من اجل المسيح اعطوني حل



*بيضرب ازاي يعني بيطلعلك رسالة يقولك ايه ؟
و هل الموضوع ده بيحصلك مع برامج تانية و لا الياهوو بس ؟
و انت جهازك عليه سيستم ايه ؟
و هل السيستم شغال كويس ؟ و بقالو اد ايه علي جهازك ؟
انشاء الله حتتحل ماتخافش* :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## marinaatef (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد: اطرح مشكلاتك . جهازك .. وسنبحث لك عن الحل*

انا عندى مشكلة فى مكان الusb فاجاءة لم يشتغل و عندما اضع الفلاشة لن تشتغل والوصلة بتاعة الموبيل و الديجيتال كاميرا لن تشتغل اعمل اية


----------



## makaroka (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: اطرح مشكلاتك . جهازك .. وسنبحث لك عن الحل*

ياجمااااااااااااااعه عاوزه رد بسرعه من كل الموجوديييييين لوسمحتم انا عندى صفحه الانترنت اكسبلورر مش رديه تفتح اعمل ايييييييييييييييه


----------

